# Coarse fishing spots on the Costa Blanca?



## BGD

Hi there - 

Can any of you keen anglers recommend some good river/lake/embalse fishing spots along the Costa Blanca north region; say from about Alicante in the south up to Cullera in the north please?

Are there any stocked fishing lakes out there?

(It must be coarse/lake fishing, NOT sea fishing.)




Many thanks for any help!


----------



## Pazcat

Hi,

Sorry I can't help you but I too am interested in the exact same question but would also extend to the region south of Alicante or inland.

Hopefully someone may have some answers.


----------



## Aron

BGD said:


> Hi there -
> 
> Can any of you keen anglers recommend some good river/lake/embalse fishing spots along the Costa Blanca north region; say from about Alicante in the south up to Cullera in the north please?
> 
> Are there any stocked fishing lakes out there?
> 
> (It must be coarse/lake fishing, NOT sea fishing.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks for any help!


We have a lake close to me with wonderful Carp fishing. I do have my fishing gear in Spain, but getting a licence is so difficult, I just don't bother now. Not only carp but also black bass. I have seen trout in there, but not certain which species. I am certain if you check out the reservoirs you will find somewhere to fish. Check out this website. It has all the reservoirs in Spain.
Embalses.net - Estado de los Embalses, pantanos y presas de España


----------



## Pazcat

Aron said:


> We have a lake close to me with wonderful Carp fishing. I do have my fishing gear in Spain, but getting a licence is so difficult,


Thanks for the link.
I thought a license was a trip to the caja to purchase one but after reading your post I have found this... Information fishing licences permit required to fish off Costa Blanca

Do you really have to sit an exam?

If I read that right I wouldn't need to sit an exam as long as I had a valid license from elsewhere in the EU?


----------



## Aron

Pazcat said:


> Thanks for the link.
> I thought a license was a trip to the caja to purchase one but after reading your post I have found this... Information fishing licences permit required to fish off Costa Blanca
> 
> Do you really have to sit an exam?
> 
> If I read that right I wouldn't need to sit an exam as long as I had a valid license from elsewhere in the EU?


You can get a UK licence and then go to the office that deals with fishing licences and you will get one through the UK licence, other than that, yes you must take a fishing course.


----------



## el pescador

Jesus
What does the course involve?


----------



## Pazcat

I don't think that's the worst of it, looks like there are a whole folders worth of permits required possibly including insurance.
What a faff!

There must be gestors who specialise in fishing permits.


----------



## Pazcat

I'm seeing differing reports that there isn't an exam required for the Valencia region but one is for Andalusia.
I'm not sure how current the info is but some of the sites are dated 2012.


----------



## Nugget_Hound

If it has anything to do with the EU there will no doubt be a ridiculous amount of bureaucracy involved


----------



## Pazcat

Well as much as EU bashing is a popular past time this doesn't have anything to do with them. Fishing licenses in Spain are down to the Spanish and from the looks of it controlled by the individual regions, so you would need to get a new license for each region.

To BCG, Is there any specific target you are interested in?
The first link I posted mentions a Lake near Villa Joyosa for big carp and one near Torrejava for smaller carp and barbel.


----------



## Aron

Nugget_Hound said:


> If it has anything to do with the EU there will no doubt be a ridiculous amount of bureaucracy involved


It's nothing to do with the EU, it is to do with the law in each Spanish region!


----------

